# [DDN] Recruiting for D&D Next playtest PbP in Eberron



## slobster (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm looking to start up a play-by-post here on the Enworld forum using the D&D Next playtest rules. The setting will be Eberron (more on that choice later), but we'll limit ourselves to only using material directly from the playtest documents (else why use the playtest?). I'm looking for 3 to 5 total players, all of whom should be signed up for the D&D Next playtest with Wizards of the Coast (as per the terms of the playtest).

*System:* Dungeons & Dragons: Next (current playtest packet, updated as they are released)
*Setting:* Eberron
*Format:* Play-by-Post (potentially a little roll20 for combat; we'll talk about it)
*Starting Level:* 1
*Party Size:* 3 to 5 players
*Playstyle:* I like roleplaying and exploration, but plan on a hefty dose of combat.

For more info, or to sign up, visit the recruitment page!


----------



## slobster (Sep 25, 2012)

Giving myself a shameless bump! We have a cleric and a wizard, with a warlock fast on his way. But there's still room for 2 more! If you have been thinking about giving the DDN playtest rules a look, this is a great chance to try them out.

Check out the campaign page - there isn't much yet, but hopefully it's enough to pique your interest.


----------

